# un promedio de 6,9 van a parar a medios sociales



## mh1

Hola:

En un artículo  he leído el siguiente: "Del total de las horas invertidas en la Red, un promedio de 6,9 _van a  parar a_ medios sociales (blogs, redes sociales, plataformas 'online')...". ¿Por qué en esta frase se utiliza "_van a parar_", qué significa esta expresión? Entendería si dijera "un promedio de 6,9 horas va a medios sociales", "ein Durchschnitt von 6,9 Stunden geht an soziale Medien", pero la construcción de "ir a + infinitivo" solo conozco para expresar el futuro o un intento.

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## anipo

"...ein Durchschnitt von 6,9 Stunden landet bei/ ist bei/zu soziale Medien hingeraten".

Mira aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## aquamarine21

"Landet bei" sería adecuado en otro contexto, pero no cuando se trata de horas invertidas. Tu intento original "geht an" me gusta más.


----------



## anipo

aquamarine21 said:


> "Landet bei" sería adecuado en otro contexto, pero no cuando se trata de horas invertidas. Tu intento original "geht an" me gusta más.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero lo que preguntaba mh1 era qué significaba esta expresión y de ahí mi respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

En este caso "ir a parar" es una expresión idiomática en el sentido coloquial de "hinkommen".


----------



## mh1

Gracias por las respuestas y comentarios.


----------

